
Chicago Open Data Portal - bpchaps
https://data.cityofchicago.org/
======
dpkonofa
One of the things that annoys me about all these Socrata Open Data Portals is
that they all look the same. Part of me thinks that this is great for
consistency for users going from site to site, but it makes it all feel very
disingenuous and template-y. I much prefer when portals have a custom feel
that represents and encourages people to interact with the data.

